# So we changed our tuning from B standard to D standard.



## SargeantVomit (May 24, 2010)

I guess I don't really belong here anymore.  although I still plan to do my sludge stuff in B. Might need a new axe for it. 

I've been working at this project for almost a year. I finally have a lineup. I'm playing bass and singing now and I got this MONSTER on the guitar, but he wasn't digging the heavy gauge so we upped the tuning.

To be honest it still sounds better than ever, and we're finally working through the recordings and our first official show will be in a few weeks. Hope to get a couple tunes posted up by the end of this week. 

Anyone else ever revert back to lighter tuning with your band?


----------



## renzoip (May 24, 2010)

It's all good. D Standard is definitely my favorite tuning for Metal!


----------



## myampslouder (May 26, 2010)

I was in a band a while back that started off in drop d then went down to drop c then the band broke up and reformed 4 months later and tuned up to drop C# then back down to drop C.


----------



## troyguitar (May 26, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> Anyone else ever revert back to lighter tuning with your band?



I just switched from 7-string drop A to 6-string E standard after realizing that I never use the low A and I like my Jackson RR better than any other guitar on the planet. My rhythm guitarist is still rocking the 7 in drop A though, so I'm just playing stuff up an octave or doing something else entirely in the few places where we play notes lower than E standard. I'm playing my first show with the Jackson tomorrow, it should be exciting!


----------



## scottro202 (May 27, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> I guess I don't really belong here anymore.  although I still plan to do my sludge stuff in B. Might need a new axe for it.
> 
> I've been working at this project for almost a year. I finally have a lineup. I'm playing bass and singing now and I got this MONSTER on the guitar, but he wasn't digging the heavy gauge so we upped the tuning.
> 
> ...



Bolded part is all that matters


----------



## Inazone (May 27, 2010)

I played in bands that used dropped D, D standard and Eb, and just decided to revert to standard tuning when I started my own band. With the right pickups and EQ settings, getting a heavy, punchy sound is possible in any tuning. Gotta go with what sounds best for what you're playing.


----------



## synrgy (May 27, 2010)

The guys I play with are all over the place, and of the 2 guitar players I'm the only one who uses 7 strings. I generally switch up to one of my 6 strings on the songs where the other guitar player is playing in dropped D, but he's usually playing in standard E, in which cases I just use my 7, usually tuned to dropped A.

Anyway, as kind of touched on already; what matters is how the songs sound rather than what they're tuned to. If you guys sound badass, who cares if you're playing in D or C or A or fucking H or whatever?


----------



## scottro202 (May 27, 2010)

synrgy said:


> The guys I play with are all over the place, and of the 2 guitar players I'm the only one who uses 7 strings. I generally switch up to one of my 6 strings on the songs where the other guitar player is playing in dropped D, but he's usually playing in standard E, in which cases I just use my 7, usually tuned to dropped A.
> 
> Anyway, as kind of touched on already; what matters is how the songs sound rather than what they're tuned to. If you guys sound badass, who cares if you're playing in D or C or A *or fucking H* or whatever?



Dude, playing in drop H was MY BAND's idea!!


----------



## synrgy (May 27, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Dude, playing in drop H was MY BAND's idea!!



Hate to break it to you, but my friends and I conceived the idea in 1993 at the tender age of 13. 

Why H specifically? Because it's one of few letters in the alphabet that we felt couldn't be spelled. (Eh, Bee, Sea, Dee, Ee, Eff, Jee....... uh..... eigch? no... uhm... fuck...)


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Pfft. Drop H. Whatever. I tune so low, my highest string's 5th-fret harmonic is the Brown Sound.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 20, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Hate to break it to you, but my friends and I conceived the idea in 1993 at the tender age of 13.
> 
> Why H specifically? Because it's one of few letters in the alphabet that we felt couldn't be spelled. (Eh, Bee, Sea, Dee, Ee, Eff, Jee....... uh..... eigch? no... uhm... fuck...)


 
Aich.


----------



## Mehnike (Jun 21, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Aich.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 21, 2010)

I've gone from B standard to E standard with a few songs in a brutal death metal band. Still sounded damn heavy. 

Shit, the other day I took a Drop G song and pulled it up to Drop C, and eventually Drop D. Just 'cause.


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 21, 2010)

^ Sylosis are the kings of this! Before I checked them out I was pretty much convinced that for heavy tones you need to tune low! I'm glad this is not the case!


----------



## sentagoda (Jun 21, 2010)

Went from drop A# back to drop B tuning. Sounds better


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 21, 2010)

Drop H would be two steps higher on a 7...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 21, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> ^ Sylosis are the kings of this! Before I checked them out I was pretty much convinced that for heavy tones you need to tune low! I'm glad this is not the case!



Mors Principium Est even more so.


----------



## eggoboi18 (Jun 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Mors Principium Est even more so.


Yeah, MPE's tone especially on the album 'The Unborn' is beefy and heavy as shit but I believe most of it is in E standard, I may be mistaken though.

I did use 7 string B standard in my old band, but now that band has broken up I am now in A standard/Drop G and I can still use 6 string D standard/Drop C which is awesome.


----------



## failshredder (Jun 29, 2010)

Hate to break it to you, but H is an actual note. I think it's Bb.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 29, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Aich.



Nope. That'd be like 'eye' with a 'ch' at the end. That's how I read it, anyway.


----------



## King_Prawn (Aug 2, 2010)

failshredder said:


> Hate to break it to you, but H is an actual note. I think it's Bb.



IIRC in the German note naming system B is Bb and H is B.


----------



## Trespass (Aug 14, 2010)

failshredder said:


> Hate to break it to you, but H is an actual note. I think it's Bb.



Quote Wikipedia:

"In Germany, Russia, Poland, Finland and Scandinavia

The label B is used for what, above, is called B-flat, and the note a semitone below C is called H. This makes possible certain spellings which are otherwise impossible, such as the BACH motif."

There's a reason for that having to do with the development of sharp and flat symbols.


----------



## King_Prawn (Aug 16, 2010)

Which leads me to the following joke.

What did Sadam Hussain tune his guitar to?

BAGHDAD.


----------

